# Books on violin performers



## Chi_townPhilly

Intrigued by *Opus'* question in the second "quiz" thread, but not wishing to hijack it, I thought I'd pose this query, and open things up to suggestions about books on violin performers/performance. Keep in mind that, in the spirit of the original question, we're not seeking something overly technical. For my own part, I remember-

Boris Schwarz wrote a book called "Great Masters of the Violin" (I think). Unfortunately, it's been over a decade since I've read it... and I've forgotten much about it.

At home, I have a copy (autographed, even) of Henry Roth's "Great Violinists in Performance," which is itself a sequel to an earlier and more historically significant text "Master Violinists in Performance." Although it is more detailed (_and_ more opinionated) than Schwarz, I don't believe it to be beyond the ken of the enthusiastic amateur. Unfortunately, I believe that the latter is out-of-print.

Since my knowledge on this issue is palpably eclipsed (in a couple of quarters), could someone else add to the bibliography? Thanks... CTP


----------



## opus67

Thanks a lot for the thread, CTP!  (and for the recommendations, too.) Also please don't hesitate to make suggestions on books on classical music in general. I have read very little, close to nothing, on this vast topic.


----------

